# Worst day.



## Schrody (Jul 30, 2014)

This happened today. In this video is my street (I filmed it with a cell). Flooded. 

[video=youtube;xAX6p8X2wP0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAX6p8X2wP0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

But, let me take you to the beginning of the story. 

It was a sunny and hot day. An hour (more or less) later, heavy rain started, day literally turned into a night, sky was dark. Strong wind pulled the trees and branches - don't be fooled, they can be pretty heavy, and have a few meters in diameter - making a traffic jam all over the city. So we're driving, it didn't seemed it'll stop raining. Visibility was maybe 2 meters ahead, sky already became white, you couldn't even see the tracks. We stopped at a bus turnaround, waiting for better driving conditions. Few minutes later, rain was losing it's power, and we headed to our home. We didn't know that was only a beginning. Streets were flooded, sidewalks and water became one, people grunted because of the reckless drivers, driving too fast, spraying them with filthy water. One car was left behind, I don't know was he scared or his motor stopped (although he drove a Mercedes, so I doubt it), everyone pushed their cars to their limits. We had more than 10/15 minutes of driving, and our only though was are we gonna make it, or the flood will take us, probably crashing into another car. 

Every street we passed was full of water, with cracked asphalt and every manhole lifted up, returning the water. One homeowner lost his fence. A bus was stuck in our street, so we had to go around. Biggest test awaited us there; our street, the worst of all streets, and the question in our minds: "Can we make it?". For some time it looked like we're gonna beat the nature. We were wrong. We came halfway through, but car couldn't go any longer. Luckily, we could park our car at the neighbors place. We realized then, our front licence plate was missing. I was already crazy, and wanted to walk through that water, I didn't give a damn. We were few meters from home, and I wanted to end it. Neighbor suggested we go around, leaving the car with them. We came home safe and sound, what a journey it was. I turned the TV and listened the news. Bad weather was surrounding the whole country. Then I saw a footage of the Romania (situation there is even worse), and thanked God we came home safe and sound. It can always get worse.


----------



## bookmasta (Jul 30, 2014)

Ouch. I'm sorry to hear you're having such rough times. I hope they get better. Meanwhile, over here in California, its a warm 102 degrees, where my county so happens to be in a drought crisis.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 30, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> Ouch. I'm sorry to hear you're having such rough times. I hope they get better. Meanwhile, over here in California, its a warm 102 degrees, where my county so happens to be in a drought crisis.



It's okay, it could've been a lot worse. I'm sorry for drought, I heard on the news a water pipe broke in L.A.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds like you had what we call a frog-strangler (that is, so much rain it would strangle a frog).  Hope you all are ok.  Here in Texas it's still dry, although we had a good shower last night.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 30, 2014)

midnightpoet said:


> Sounds like you had what we call a frog-strangler (that is, so much rain it would strangle a frog).  Hope you all are ok.  Here in Texas it's still dry, although we had a good shower last night.



Okay, I have a dirty mind, we all know that, so why did it surprise me now when another dirty thought came to my mind? To strangle a frog, sounds nothing like heavy rain  
Thanks, we're fine, although not everyone's been so lucky; one of our neighbors have a flooded yard, rooms... They promised us hot summer! :-s Hope weather will be in your benefit


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm glad you made it home safe. And that you had a home to get to.

I had the good luck to get a place near the top of a hill. If we go under then so does half the country. Trouble is our electricity is erratic and the internet can disappear for days without warning. 

Keep safe Banana, or is it Pineapple Head?


----------



## Schrody (Jul 30, 2014)

bazz cargo said:


> I'm glad you made it home safe. And that you had a home to get to.
> 
> I had the good luck to get a place near the top of a hill. If we go under then so does half the country. Trouble is our electricity is erratic and the internet can disappear for days without warning.
> 
> Keep safe Banana, or is it Pineapple Head?



Yeah, I'm glad too, considering how many people lost their homes in the floods that happened two months ago. Wow, on a hill? Don't know how is it where you live, but here some houses on the hills know to collapse because of the erosion. Hope anything won't happen to you or your home. 

It's Pineapple now


----------



## escorial (Jul 30, 2014)

stay safe kidda!


----------



## Schrody (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks, Escorial


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 30, 2014)

For rizzle! Please be safe!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 30, 2014)

Egads. Take care of yourself, Schrody!


----------



## Pandora (Jul 31, 2014)

Floods are so scary, water very powerful and destructive, we are helpless in it. I'm glad you are safe Schrody. I hope the water recedes as quickly as it came. You are a Cutie Pie your new avatar, even in sad or bad times, smiles all around.


----------



## Gofa (Jul 31, 2014)

Buy some bottled water soon it will not stay on the shelves long


----------



## Schrody (Jul 31, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Floods are so scary, water very powerful and destructive, we are helpless in it. I'm glad you are safe Schrody. I hope the water recedes as quickly as it came. You are a Cutie Pie your new avatar, even in sad or bad times, smiles all around.



Thanks. Water withdrew quickly, about an hour later, but it was one scary experience. We've been lucky; our house in not on completely straight terrain, otherwise it would flood for sure. Floods are not something everyday in Zagreb, that's why we've been so confused and unprepared. Situation is not that serious as it first seemed, thank God, but some people will need to confront with the damage water did to their homes. There was even greater flood in another region few months ago, water came to the roofs, and those are pretty tall houses, several stores high. I don't know what would I do in that situation. 



Gofa said:


> Buy some bottled water soon it will not stay on the shelves long



Thanks for the info, but things aren't that serious. Everything came back to normal, but not for the people who had to call firemen's to pump out the water. 

----

Good news, we found our registration plate! Thank God we did, otherwise it would be an administration nightmare to get the new ones. We found another plate too, so we put it on the more visible place.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 31, 2014)

Pics from yesterday

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19

Night in the middle of the day (3 p.m.)


----------



## Morkonan (Jul 31, 2014)

Schrody said:


> ...It can always get worse.



Sorry, Schrody. 

But, look on the bright side! For a little while, you had a house on the bank of a river!  

(At least you didn't get flooded out. I'm glad you and yours are safe!)

When I was a kid, I lived in a low-lying area. There was a stream across the street. A developer cut down the nice woodland that was there and put up a couple of houses. Every couple of years or so, those houses and most of the street would flood. Thankfully, our house was on a slight hill, so it avoided damage from flooding. (But, it did get caught in a mudslide, once, that put the basement in the driveway...) 

So, on those years when the river topped its banks, the houses would flood and the people had to go into them in _boats_ if they wanted to get anything out - The houses rapidly became infested with "water moccasins", making walking in hip-deep water a life-risking adventure. (AKA - "Cotton Mouths", Agkistrodon piscivorus a poisonous snake indigenous to the US Southeastern United States.)


----------



## Schrody (Jul 31, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> Sorry, Schrody.
> 
> But, look on the bright side! For a little while, you had a house on the bank of a river!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I didn't even have to go to the coast for swimming  

I know you guys in the US have more extreme weather, this was a shock because we're not used to it. I'm sorry your basement became a public place  A lot of houses here are build on the cliffs with not very strong foundations, so any stronger rain or earthquake, and off it goes!


----------



## E. Zamora (Jul 31, 2014)

When I was a kid, we lost our house in Hurricane Andrew. I still have nightmares about it.


----------



## count58 (Aug 1, 2014)

The place I live in can get flooded especially during rainy days.
We had our house renovated to suit this situation.
These days, when it pours ... it can get flooded.
So just be really careful ... we pray you are safe.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 1, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> When I was a kid, we lost our house in Hurricane Andrew. I still have nightmares about it.



Oh my God, I'm so sorry, E.  That must be frightening. I can't imagine what you guys have been through. Of course, if anyone wants to talk about their experience, be my guest 



count58 said:


> The place I live in can get flooded especially during rainy days.
> We had our house renovated to suit this situation.
> These days, when it pours ... it can get flooded.
> So just be really careful ... we pray you are safe.



Thank you, Count. I'm sorry about your house. How are you dealing with that?


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 1, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Oh my God, I'm so sorry, E.  That must be frightening. I can't imagine what you guys have been through. Of course, if anyone wants to talk about their experience, be my guest



I posted that without thinking. Now that I see it in the light of day, it probably looks like I was telling you "It could be worse" and that was not my intention. It looks like you didn't take it that way, thankfully.

Seeing how well my parents, especially my mother, handled it taught me some great life lessons; that things are not that important. Years later she gave some advice to me when I was considering a change that was somewhat risky. She said, "The worst thing that could happen is that you would have to start over." I thought that was profound, especially since I knew where it came from.

Cheers,

Esteban


----------



## Schrody (Aug 1, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> I posted that without thinking. Now that I see it in the light of day, it probably looks like I was telling you "It could be worse" and that was not my intention. It looks like you didn't take it that way, thankfully.
> 
> Seeing how well my parents, especially my mother, handled it taught me some great life lessons; that things are not that important. Years later she gave some advice to me when I was considering a change that was somewhat risky. She said, "The worst thing that could happen is that you would have to start over." I thought that was profound, especially since I knew where it came from.
> 
> ...



No, no, please, I didn't mean it like that. I wanted to say that if anyone feels the needs, I would gladly read their experiences.  I didn't see it as "it could be worse", I'm glad people are sharing this. 

I guess you truly realize material is not that important (it is, but in the situation when you have to leave everything, I think things become less important) if you have to choose between your life and things. I know it's probably hard to start over, and I'm sorry you had to experience something like that.


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 1, 2014)

All water under the bridge. Or maybe over it, as the case may be.


----------



## Cassafrass (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow, that sounds terrible! I'm sorry that happened... although I'm glad you're alright.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks. As it turned out later, it's wasn't a such big deal, but not everybody's been so lucky.


----------

